# [V] Hardware: HDD,CPU,RAM,WaKü,GraKa



## Nifty73 (19. April 2010)

*[V] Hardware: HDD,CPU,RAM,WaKü,GraKa*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe am Wochenende meinen neuen Rechner zusammen gebaut. 
Ein paar Komponenten werden nicht mehr benötigt und werden daher nun verkauft. 
Die Komponenten funktionierten bis gestern Nachmittag noch alle Einwandfrei. 
Positive Bewertungen hier wie bei Ebay sind vorhanden.


*Festplatten:*
Samsung Spinpoint HD160JJ  - *15 Euro*
160GB - 7.200 rpm - Cache 8mb - S-ATA

Samsung Spinpoint SP2514N - *25 Euro*
250GB - 7200RPM - 8MB - PATA 

Icy Box - Schwarzes  Gehäuse mit USB Anschluss für externe Festplatten (IDE). USB Kabel und Netzteil sind dabei. - *15 Euro*

*CPU:*
Intel Core 2 Duo E4300 inkl. Lüfter Arctic Freezer Pro 7 - *25 Euro*
Wurde auf 3GHZ Übertaktet und lief immer Stabil. Der E4300 ist bekannt für sein OC-Potential

*RAM*:
4x 1GB MDT DDR2-800 (PC2-6400) CL 5 - *10 Euro* je Riegel

*Grafikkarte:*
Sparkle 8800 GTS 640mb - Ohne! Lüfter (Arctic Cooling Accelero L2 Pro passt auch) da diese mit einer Wasserkühlung betrieben wurde. Passende Wasserkühlung für die Grafikkarte, verkaufe ich ebenfalls (siehe weiter unten) - *30 Euro*

*Wasserkühlung:*
Zalman Reserator 1 - Hat Lacktechnisch ein paar Macken und mein Vorgänger hat das Kabel recht unprofessionell mit Lüsterklemmen+Isolierband verlängert. Läuft dennoch Einwandfrei und das Kabel lässt sich problemlos wieder sauber Herstellen. Schläuche lege ich auch noch bei - *55 Euro*

Zalman ZM-GWB8800 GTS VGA Waterblock - Wasserkühlung für Grafik.karten 8800 -  Ist Tip Top und passt zur oben angebotenen Grafikkarte. Gute Kühlleistung auch im Sommer. *- 15 Euro*

ZM-WB4 Gold - CPU Wasserkühlung - Für Intel Pen.tium 4 (Sockel 775/47 und AMD Sempron/AMD64 (Sockel AM2/754/939/940). Alle Einzelteile vorhanden. - *20 Euro*

Etwas Spielraum bei den Preisen ist teilweise möglich. Versandkosten liegen bei 4 Euro - Ausnahmen sind Zalman Reserator und der DDR Ram. Da komme ich aber mit den Versandkosten etwas entgegen.
Aktuelle Fotos kann ich auf Anfrage machen. 

Angebote hier oder per PN.


----------



## Longtom (19. April 2010)

*AW: [V] Hardware: HDD,CPU,RAM,WaKü,GraKa*

Ich Zahl dir 20€ für dir 8800GTS da die Karte ohne Kühler verkauft wird .


----------



## Nifty73 (20. April 2010)

*AW: [V] Hardware: HDD,CPU,RAM,WaKü,GraKa*

Sagen wir 27€ inkl. Versand


----------



## Longtom (20. April 2010)

*AW: [V] Hardware: HDD,CPU,RAM,WaKü,GraKa*

Sorry kann ich nicht machen ,ich hab im PCGHX Forum ne Club 3D 8800GTS (640MB) mit Original Kühler für 35€ gekauft und bei deiner Karte muß ich ja noch mindestens 20€ für nen Kühler ausgeben dann bin ich bei 50€ dafür bekomm ich ja fast schon ne GTX .
Viel Glüch noch beim Verkauf !


----------

